# RESOLVED: Sweet Bunny With Medical Condition in Need of Loving Home



## kirstin (Feb 23, 2011)

Hoss is about 3 months old, and sadly suffers from head tilt or 'wry neck'. He is one of the sweetest bunnies you will ever meet. He's a tiny (only 1.5 lbs)Holland Lop Lilac Tort VM (Vienna Marked). He's currently on meds, and I'm awaiting improvement. Please contact me at [email protected] or reply to this thread if you are interested in Hoss so I can give you further information.


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

Man I'd scoop him up in an instant! Best of luck with finding him a good home! ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2011)

If I was in closer and even just in a better spot I would. I know that with the right treatment and care what amazing little bunnies they can become. Plus I have a soft spot for hollands.


----------



## kirstin (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. =)


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 24, 2011)

he's adorable!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 24, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would if I was closer. I have another rabbit with (or more or less had) head tilt problems. Hope you find a good home.


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 25, 2011)

Man, I wish I lived closer! He is a doll! Good luck on finding him a home


----------



## kirstin (May 26, 2011)

I've decided to keep this little guy. He's far too endearing to give away.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 27, 2011)

Aw, that's awesome! :highfive:


----------



## kirstin (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. :biggrin2:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 27, 2011)

I soo wished you were closer. I would adopt him in less than a second. Wish there was a way:in tears::tears2::sad:



Oh I see now you decided to keep him. I would have done the same. He is just tooo adorable. I want to scoop him up and love all over him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2011)

Glad to hear he's staying with you. Our boy, "Hoss" passed away a couple of months ago--he was getting very close to 12.


----------



## kirstin (May 28, 2011)

Awe. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Holly11 (May 29, 2011)

He is very cute! That's great that you decided to keep him!


----------

